# Kelsey.............



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Kelsey is an 11-year-old sweetheart whose owner was forced to surrender her because she was losing her home. Kelsey had lived with her owner since she was a puppy. Due to Kelsey’s age and the fact that she has epilepsy, her owner did not think anyone would want her. She discussed euthanasia, but her vet encouraged her to call YGRR. She did and was very happy to learn that Kelsey could still find a loving new home. We arranged to bring Kelsey in to the program.
Kelsey was immediately given a senior workup. She had some benign lumps removed and she was treated for a urinary tract infection and Lyme disease. She also had her teeth cleaned and was diagnosed with cataracts in both eyes that do not require treatment. Kelsey was continued on her low dose of Phenobarbital while at Riverview and was seizure-free. This sweetie pie loved to spend time hanging out with staff and volunteers and going for walks in the woods. She also liked tennis balls and stuffed toys!
Kelsey went home with a repeat adopter who loves her seniors! Kelsey now enjoys lots of attention, and everyone she meets falls instantly in love. Her human grandma adores her, and Kelsey spends everyday getting spoiled by her, as well! She loves belly rubs and ice cubes. Kelsey doesn’t know her age, and she acts more like she is 1½ than 11, enjoying life to the fullest! 
Kelsey thanks you for your support! Due to your contributions, YGRR can accept dogs of advanced age and with ongoing medical conditions. Dogs like Kelsey need your continued generosity to ensure that they are able to share all the love they still have to offer in their new homes. We can’t do it without you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy ending for such a beautiful girl, love it.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

The old gold are the best!


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

She's amazing, i love her andI don't know even her. I know I say that every dog I see is amazing. I am really glad her story had a happy ending.


----------

